# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Persian shamshir with decorative kufi inscription

## Melisande B.

Hello everybody, 

I am posting for someone else who couldn't register. He has a shamshir with an ornemental kufic inscription, typical of iranian 19th c., but very difficult to read. It is probably in arabic, but I just recognized the name "Allah". May you take a look on it and tell me if it is a pseudo inscription or if it is readable ? 

Thank you by advance ! 







For french speakers, original discussion about it is here : http://www.passion-histoire.net/view...564020#p564020

Thank you for your attention !

----------

